# Body off, bare metal restoration on a TR6



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Been given the task of stripping this old Triumph of every single nut and bolt, splitting body from chassis for a total bare metal overhaul. Thought here would be a great place to post up my progress and show others exactly what we do. We call it extreme detailing :lol: Every component will be totally refurbished before being refitted to the newly restored body. Still a long way to go so I'll kick off with my first set of photos.........










A few bits removed from the body. Photo's make the paint look loads better than it is. Basically someone has started to strip the paint off, got bored and just blown a coat of bright white over the uneven panel work. Upside is, it's a runner with good oil pressure however the engine and drivetrain will be given a major overhaul anyway










After two days of paint strippering by hand, I am down to basecoat, a good run over with a DA Sander should have this down to metal in another couple of days.




























Long way to go but since these photos, the dash and steering column had been removed among with the wiring loom, drive-train etc. Hopefully this will be a restoration which is of some inspiration or use to someone? :tumbleweed:


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Looking forward to this:thumb: subscribed.


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

Aiming for it to be one of the best in the country when it is finished


----------



## Aaran (Sep 18, 2007)

dont fancy that job :lol:

at least there looks to be very little rot on it. If you get bored with the paint stripper then have a look at the metal polishing flap disks you can get for grinders they are fantastic for removing paint and leaving the surface near mirror finish like ( a soft one should do 2-3 panels on that easy), also the 3M bristle disks are very quick and leave a good "sanded" finish (they are mega money between £10-15 per disk though) 
Will be nice to watch someone elses job this time


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

I have been restoring vehicles on and off all my life, here is a little Suzuki GP100 I built from several boxes of worn out bits



















Its an OCD if I'm honest. Never buy new motors just rebuild old stuff


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

Love your hobby. Im building an old fiesta rs turbo replica with a 2.0 zetec at the minute. Sometimes its very difficult to find the time with my job an that. I work in a body shop so anything i need i can easily get my hands on.


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

floydlloyd said:


> Love your hobby. Im building an old fiesta rs turbo replica with a 2.0 zetec at the minute. Sometimes its very difficult to find the time with my job an that. I work in a body shop so anything i need i can easily get my hands on.


Will you be putting the engine on bike carbs? We have a Southways tiger with this setup and on acceleration the response is instant and awesome


----------



## floydlloyd (Feb 24, 2013)

At the minute i havnt really thought about the engine upgrade. I have a mountain of parts in my garage. The car is fully stripped and has had the welding done to repair the front and rear panels. I have also began sanding down the passenger side and have filled a few dents on her but there doesnt seem to be to many. If i get a few solid evenings at her this week then il have one side of it ready and then move to the driver side next weekend. Its really time consuming but i will definatly not have a standard engine in there. Shes going to be loud and proud lol


----------



## transtek (Mar 2, 2007)

Love these threads! So, subscribed!
(only wondering if it would be better in the "Projects and Restorations" section of the showroom, so more people see it?)


----------



## M3simon (Jan 23, 2012)

Subscribed.
:thumb:


----------



## IanA (Feb 26, 2012)

transtek said:


> Love these threads! So, subscribed!
> (only wondering if it would be better in the "Projects and Restorations" section of the showroom, so more people see it?)


I trawled the site looking for a better section and must have looked straight past it :wall:

Progress photo's will be added as work moves forward. Could an admin please move this to a better section for me, ta :thumb:


----------



## Benn (Aug 22, 2007)

Having worked on a rebuilt a few TR4,5,6 and 7s i'm impressed with out clean yours is.
Are you upgrading the chassis at all?


----------

